# Общий раздел > Кулинария >  Домашние сласти.

## Alex

*Домашние сласти.*

Конфеты, пастила, халва, пряники.… Казалось бы, стоит только захотеть, и почти любой магазин предложит Вам богатейший выбор этих и других сладостей. Но разве могут они, сравнится с теми, что приготовлены своими руками, руками близкого человека, с теплом и любовью, с теми, что помнятся нам с детства?
Эта тема для тех, кто любит что-то особенное и, естественно, для самых отчаянных сладкоежек.

----------


## Alex

*Сладкая колбаска из печенья и какао* 

Рецепт, увиденный во *Вкуснятинке*, напомнил детство и любимое лакомство, которое делалось мамой. И хочется предложить свой вариант, да не обидится автор первоисточника. 




> Итак, для сего кулинарного изыска нам потребуется:
> * Печенье песочное – 300-400 г,
> * Сливочное масло – 200 г,
> * Сахар – 1 стакан,
> * Какао – 3-4 столовых ложки с горкой (~40 г),
> * Молоко или сливки (10 – 5-6 столовых ложек,
> * Грецкие орехи – 1 стакан (~100 г)
> 
> Начнем с печенья. Примерно 2/3 оного нужно измельчить в муку. Во времена моего детства единственным механизированным средством его измельчения была мясорубка, которую я с удовольствием крутил, предвкушая будущие вкусняшки. В наше высокотехнологичное время можно воспользоваться блендером.
> ...

----------


## Alex

А вот рецепт домашней шоколадной колбасы уведенный на proarena.net





> Ингредиенты:
> 1. Печенье 500 гр.
> 2. Какао 3 ст.л.
> 3. Сахар 4 ст.л.
> 4. Масло сливочное 200 гр.
> 5. Молоко ½ ст.
> 6. Ванилин
> 7. Цукаты 50 гр.
> 8. Орехи любые 50 гр.
> ...

----------


## Alex

*Домашние конфеты и сладости*

*Грильяж из арахиса* 
2 стакана сахара, 1 стакан коричневого сахара, 125 г воды, 60 г сливочного масла, 1/2 стакана кукурузного сиропа, 300 г жареного арахиса

Выложить дно и стенки неглубокой формы фольгой или пергаментом. Смазать сливочным или растительным маслом. Смешать сахар, сироп и воду в большой посуде с толстым дном. Помешивать на умеренном огне, не доводя до кипения, пока сахар полностью не растворится. Периодически сметать кристаллики сахара со стенок влажной кистью для выпечки. Добавить масло, мешать, пока не разойдется. Довести до кипения, слегка уменьшить огонь, кипятить, не помешивая 15-20 мин или пока чайная ложка смеси, опущенная в холодную воду, не пойдет мягкими трещинами. Немедленно снять с огня.
Добавить арахис. Тщательно перемешать. Перелить в форму. Поставить остывать на решетку. Когда почти застынет, расколоть на куски.

*Пралиновые шоколадные конфеты* 
На 1 кг миндаля - 1 кг сахара, 250 г шоколада, 250 г какао-масла, 1 порошок ванилина.

Очищенный миндаль поджаривают, пока подрумянится, перемешивают с распущенным на сильном огне сахаром и выкладывают на мрамор или лист, смазанные маслом, для охлаждения. Полученный пралин толкут в ступке, пропускают два раза через вальцовую машинку или растирают скалкой на мраморной доске. Затем в него добавляют распущенный шоколад, какао-масло, ванилин, все это перемешивают и охлаждают. На мраморной доске, посыпанной сахарной пудрой, из пралина, разделывают конфеты в виде шариков и батончиков, которые покрывают шоколадной глазурью. Глазированные конфеты с помощью вилки прокатывают по металлическому решету среднего сечения.

*Ореховый грильяж в шоколаде* 
На 1 кг орехового ядра - 1 кг сахара, 50 г масла.

В отдельной посуде распускают сахар, пока зарумянится, добавляют мелкодробленое ореховое ядро, свежее сливочное масло и хорошо вымешивают. Из приготовленной массы на листе или мраморной доске, смазанной маслом, раскатывают квадрат толщиной в 6-7 мм, который нарезают полосками шириной в 6 см. Из этих полосок нарезают палочки шириной в 6- 7 мм, после охлаждения их покрывают шоколадной глазурью и посыпают сверху зеленой или розовой ореховой крупкой.

*Карамель* 
125 г сливочного масла, 400 г концентрированного молока, 1 стакан сахарной пудры, 1/2 стакана кукурузного сиропа 

Выстелить дно и стенки неглубокой формы фольгой, перебросив ее через края. Смазать фольгу растительным или сливочным маслом. Смешать масло, молоко, сахар и сироп в посуде с толстым дном. Помешивать на слабом огне, не доводя до кипения, пока сахар не растворится. Довести до кипения, слегка уменьшить огонь. Готовить, постоянно помешивая (чтобы не допустить пригорания), 15-20 мин, пока смесь не приобретет темно-золотой цвет карамели (при дальнейшей тепловой обработке карамель не застынет).
Вылить в форму; выровнять поверхность. Разметить на квадраты. Охлаждать 30 мин или до твердости. Извлечь из формы, нарезать. Хранить в герметичной посуде не более 3 недель.

*Трюфели с фисташками* 
1/3 стакана очищенных фисташек, 1/2 стакана сахара, 1/4 стакана воды, 45 г сливочного масла, 250 г темного шоколада, 1/3 стакана сливок, 2 чайных ложки коньяка, 1/3 стакана какао-порошка

Нагреть духовку до 180°С. Слегка поджарить очищенные фисташки на противне 5-10 мин. Остудить. Перемешать сахар и воду в средней кастрюле. Помешивать на умеренном огне, не доводя до кипения, пока сахар не растворится. Влажной кистью для теста снять со стенок кристаллики сахара. Довести до кипения, уменьшить огонь и готовить 8-10 мин или пока сироп не станет золотистым. Снять с огня, положить орехи. Вылить смесь на промасленный противень, смазанный маслом и выстеленный фольгой. Тщательно перемешать. Охладить.
Растопить, помешивая, на водяной бане масло и шоколад. Снять с огня и немного остудить. Добавить сливки и коньяк, тщательно перемешать; полностью остудить.
Молоточком для мяса или скалкой мелко раздробить грильяж. Засыпать в шоколадную смесь, хорошо перемешать. Накрыть крышкой и поставить в холодильник на 45 мин или пока смесь не станет достаточно плотной.
Сделать из 1 чайная ложка смеси шарики. Разложить на выстеленном бумагой подносе и поставить в холодильник на 15 мин. Обвалять в просеянном какао и подавать.

*Шоколадный фадж* 
125 г темного шоколада, 125 г сливочного масла, 11/2 стакана сахарной глазури, 2 ст. ложки молока, 1/2 стакана измельченного ореха пекана, миндаля, грецких орехов или фундука

Выложить дно и стенки неглубокой квадратной формы алюминиевой фольгой. Смазать фольгу растительным или сливочным маслом. Перемешать шоколад, масло, сахар и молоко в средней кастрюле с толстым дном. Готовить на слабом огне, пока масло и шоколад не расплавятся, дав однородную смесь. Довести до кипения, прокипятить 1 мин. Снять с огня, взбить деревянной ложкой до гладкости. Добавить в смесь орехи.
Налить смесь в подготовленную форму, выровнять поверхность выпуклой стороной металлической ложки. Поставить форму остудиться. Когда фадж застынет, вынуть его из формы. Аккуратно снять фольгу и нарезать на кусочки. Хранить в герметичной банке в прохладном темном месте не более недели.

*"Пьяная помадка"* 
3/4 стакана изюма без косточек, 2 ст. ложки рома, 3 стакана сахара, 1 стакан молока, 2 ст. ложки сиропа, 90 г сливочного масла

Смазать квадратную форму сливочным или растительным маслом. Выстелить дно и стенки фольгой, промаслить фольгу. Залить изюм с ромом, отставить, чтобы он пропитался.
Смешать сахар, молоко и сироп в большой кастрюле с тяжелым дном. Помешивать на умеренном огне, не доводя до кипения, пока сахар не растворится. Сметать кристаллики сахара со стенок влажной кистью для теста. Довести до кипения, слегка уменьшить огонь и кипятить, не помешивая, примерно 20 мин или пока опущенная в холодную воду чайная ложка смеси не даст мягкий шарик. Сразу же снять с огня.
Добавить в кастрюлю масло, не помешивая. Оставить на 5 мин, всыпать изюм и взбивать до густого крема. Вылить в форму, оставить остужаться. После охлаждения нарезать кубиками. Хранить в герметичной банке в холодном темном месте не больше недели.

*Ирис* 
На 2 л молока - I кг сахара, 50-70 г сливочного масла, 300 г патоки, 1 порошок ванилина.

Ирис тянучку готовят четырех сортов: молочную, фисташковую, розовую и шоколадную, а ирис - двух: светло-коричневый и шоколадный. В шоколадную тянучку и ирис добавляют 70 % порошка какао и 30 % шоколада, в молочную тянучку - ванилин, в фисташковую - любую эссенцию и закрашивают зеленой пищевой краской; в розовую - розовое масло и закрашивают красной пищевой краской.
Массу уваривают небольшими порциями на сильном огне, непрерывно помешивая деревянной лопаточкой. Опыт показал, что молочную, розовую и фисташковую тянучку лучше готовить с сахаром-рафинадом.
Сваренную до нужной пробы массу (проба тянучки - не совсем твердый шарик, а ириса - твердый, см. рецепт молочно-сливочной помадки) закрашивают, как указано выше, и выкладывают на мрамор в специально приготовленную рамку, сделанную из металлических прутиков толщиной в 1,5 см, обернутых в смазанную жиром пергаментную бумагу. После охлаждения верх украшают нарезками с помощью ножа, а затем нарезают конфеты прямоугольной формы.

*Соты* 
Выстелить дно и стенки прямоугольной формы фольгой; смазать сливочным или растительным маслом. Смешать 13/4 стакана сахара, 1/4 стакана жидкой глюкозы и 1/2 стакана воды в большой посуде с тяжелым дном. Помешивать на умеренном огне, не доводя до кипения, пока сахар полностью не растворится. Сметать кристаллики сахара со стенок влажной кистью для теста. Довести до кипения, слегка уменьшить нагрев и кипятить, не помешивая, примерно 8 мин или пока смесь не станет золотистой. Сразу же снять с огня. Добавить к сахарной смеси 2 чайных ложки питьевой соды. Помешивать деревянной ложкой, пока не прекратится образование пузырьков и на поверхности не останется сода. Осторожно перелить в форму и оставить застывать примерно на 11/2 ч. Извлечь из формы, снять фольгу и нарезать на кусочки. Хранить в герметичной посуде в прохладном темном месте не более недели.

*Вишня в шоколаде* 
125 г сливочного масла, 2 стакана сахарной глазури, 1/3 стакана жирных сливок, 2 стакана сушеного кокоса, розовый пищевой краситель, 220 г засахаренной вишни, 105 г темного шоколада, 30 г маргарина, 60 г белого шоколада

Нагреть сливочное масло в небольшой посуде до светло-коричневого цвета, затем снять с огня. Добавить просеянную глазурь, сливки, кокос и несколько капель пищевого красителя. Мешать до однородности. Взять примерно 2 чайных ложки смеси и плотно обложить ею каждую вишню.Положить темный шоколад и маргарин в небольшую огнеупорную посуду. Поставить в слабо кипящую воду, мешать, пока шоколад и маргарин не растопится, а смесь не станет однородной.
Установить решетку на противень. Окунать вишню в шоколад, держа двумя вилками. Дать стечь лишнему. Положить на решетку и дать застыть.Положить белый шоколад в небольшую огнеупорную посуду. Поставить в слабо кипящую воду, чтобы шоколад растопился. Слегка охладить, переложить в небольшой бумажный кондитерский мешок. Закрыть верх и отрезать кончик. Нанести на шоколадные вишни узоры из белого шоколада; дать застыть.

*Полоски с фруктами* 
2/3 стакана миндаля, 2/3 стакана грецких орехов, 1/2 стакана цедры, 1/3 стакана сухофруктов, 2 ст. ложки какао, 2 ст. ложки муки, 1/2 чайных ложки молотой корицы, 1/4 чайные ложки молотой гвоздики, 1/4 чайные ложки тертого мускатного ореха, 1/3 стакана сахарной пудры, 1/4 стакана меда, 1/4 стакана воды, 250 г темного шоколада

Нагреть духовку до 180°С. Выстелить квадратную форму смазанной жиром фольгой. Рассыпать миндаль и грецкие орехи по противню, запекать 5 мин или до золотистого цвета. Снять с противня, остудить и мелко нарубить. Перемешать орехи, фрукты, какао, муку и пряности в большой миске.
Положить сахарную пудру, мед и влить воду в посуду с толстым дном. Помешивать на умеренном огне, не доводя до кипения, пока сахар полностью не растворится. Периодически сметать кристаллики сахара со стенок влажной кистью для теста. Довести до кипения, слегка уменьшить огонь и кипятить, не помешивая, 10 мин. Снять с огня, вылить на фруктовую смесь и тщательно перемешать. Утрамбовать в форме обратной стороной смазанной растительным маслом ложки и выпекать 20 мин. Остудить в форме. Извлечь из формы, снять фольгу. Срезать корки с краев и выбросить. Нарезать тесто на 4 длинные полоски, а каждую - на 8 коротких полосок.
Выстелить противень фольгой. Растопить шоколад на водяной бане. Слегка охладить. Опустить каждый батончик в расплавленный шоколад, затем извлечь вилкой. Дать лишнему шоколаду стечь и выложить полоски на подготовленный противень застывать.

----------


## Alex

*Домашние конфеты и сладости* 

*Абрикосы в шоколаде* 
250 г засахаренных абрикосов, 100 г темного шоколада, 50 г белого шоколада

Выстелить поднос пергаментом или фольгой. Разрезать каждый абрикос на три части.Положить темный шоколад в небольшую огнеупорную посуду. Установить посуду над кастрюлькой со слабокипящей водой и помешивать, пока шоколад не растопится. Слегка остудить. Обмакнуть кусочки абрикоса в шоколад, покрыв их до половины. Аккуратно удалить лишний шоколад. Разложить на подготовленном подносе.Положить белый шоколад в небольшую огнеупорную посуду. Установить над кастрюлькой с кипящей водой и помешивать, пока шоколад не растопится. Переложить шоколад в небольшой бумажный пакетик для глазуровки, запечатать открытый конец. Отрезать кончик пакетика и нанести белым шоколадом завитки, полоски, инициалы или другие узоры на темный шоколад. Дать застыть.

*Миндаль в шоколаде* 
На 1 кг миндаля - 1 кг сахара, 21/2 стакана воды

Сахар с водой уваривают, добавляют в него неочищенный миндаль и, помешивая, распускают сахар, пока зарумянится. Затем миндаль по одному зерну быстро вынимают из сахара, охлаждают и покрывают шоколадной глазурью.

*Абрикосы в сахаре* 
Для сиропа: На 1 кг сахара - 1 л воды

Абрикосы помыть, разделить на половинки, удалить косточки. Положить плоды в кипящий сахарный сироп и уварить вполовину. Затем откинуть абрикосы на дуршлаг, переложить их на противень и сушить в духовом шкафу при температуре 70 С° до тех пор, пока не будут готовы.

*Апельсиновые корки в сахаре* 
Для сиропа: на 1 кг корок - 1 кг сахара, 3 - 4 стакана воды, 1 - 2 г лимонной кислоты

Мелкой теркой соскоблить с 8 апельсинов цедру. Затем нарезать корки на полоски и свернуть в спиральки. Вымочить корки в воде в течение суток, раза 4 сменяя воду для удаления горечи. После набухания варить корки до размягчения, потом залить теплой водой. Сложить в таз корки, сахар, лимонную кислоту и залить водой. Варить до загустения, пока сироп не уварится вполовину. Затем вынуть вилкой корки по одной, обмакнуть в сахарный песок и оставить для высыхания.

*Вишня в сахаре* 
На 1 кг вишни - 1, 5 кг сахара

Хорошо вымойте спелую вишню, удалите косточки и уложите ягоды в стеклянные банки, пересыпая каждый ряд сахарным песком. Поставьте банки на несколько часов на холод. Через несколько часов вишни усядутся в банке, тогда дополните банки вишней с сахаром до полного объема, сверху также посыпьте сахаром и закупорьте. Храните в темном холодном месте.

*Лесная земляника в сахаре* 
На пол- литровую банку -1 стакан сахарного песка

Подготовленные и очищенные от плодоножек и чашелистиков ягоды слоями укладываем на дно банки, пересыпая сахарным песком. Затем накрываем жестяными крышками, ставим по плечики в кастрюлю с водой и прогреваем до температуры 85 С° в течение 20 - 25 мин. После этого банки немедленно закатываем.

*Лимонные дольки в сахаре* 
На 1 кг лимонных долек - 1 кг сахара

Лимоны вымыть и высушить, затем ножом из нержавеющей стали порезать на кружки толщиной около 5 мм, потом поперек, стараясь не повредить мякоть. Тем же ножом извлечь все косточки, которые в противном случае могут дать горечь. На дно сухой и чистой банки насыпать немного сахарного песка и аккуратно уложить дольки в 3 - 4 слоя. Их посыпать сахарным песком, по возможности распределяя его равномерно. Снова уложить слой долек, а сверху снова слой песка. Самый верхний слой обязательно посыпать сахаром. Заполненную банку закрыть крышкой и ежедневно встряхивать, пока сахар не растворится. Хранить на холоде, в подвале или холодильнике около полугода.

*Вишня в коньяке* 
1,5 кг вишен, 3/4 л коньяка, 250 г сахара, 3 ложки воды

У хорошо промытой и просушенной вишни срезать плодоножки так, чтобы у каждой остался небольшой кусочек плодоножки. Вишню уложить в большую бутыль, на нее налить коньяк, хорошо закрыть и поставить в теплое место (лучше на солнце). Через две недели коньяк осторожно слить, смешать с остывшим отваром сахара и воды и процедить снова на вишню. Через две недели вишня в коньяке готова.

*Персики в вине* 
1,5 кг персиков, 500 г сахарного песка, 0,3 л воды, 0,15 л белого вина, 1 ст. ложка лимонного сока, гвоздика, молотая корица, молотый имбирь

Персики обварить 2 мин в кипящей воде, вынуть и оставить обсохнуть. Затем очистить и в каждый вложить хорошо промытую гвоздику. Воду вскипятить с сахаром, добавить 1/2 чайной ложки корицы, 1/4 чайной ложки имбиря и персики, отварить 10 мин и оставить охлаждаться. Через несколько часов сахарный раствор слить, добавить вино, лимонный сок, довести до кипения и варить до размягчения. Деревянной ложкой персики переложить в подогретые чистые банки, отвар довести до кипения и кипящим вылить на персики (до краев банок), банки закрыть крышками.

*Фрукты в роме* 
250 г фруктов (клубники, вишни, смородины, малины, крыжовника, черешни, половинок абрикосов, персиков, мирабели, чернослива, ежевики, винограда), 100 г сахара, 0,2 л рома.

Фрукты пересыпать сахаром и уложить в банки. Каждый слой фруктов пересыпать сахаром и залить ромом. Банки закрыть крышками. Фрукты должны полежать около 6 недель после добавления последнего слоя.

*Пастила из рябины* 
В глубокую кастрюлю всыпать 10 стаканов спелой рябины, тронутой морозом, раздавить ее ложкой, закрыть крышкой и поставить в духовку на средний огонь. Ягоды перемешать при первых признаках появления сока. Когда ягоды станут мягкими, вынуть их из духовки, протереть через сито, остудить, взбить, добавляя понемногу сахара (700 г сахара на 1 кг массы), пока он полностью не растворится. Взбитую массу выложить на противень, покрытый бумагой, и подсушить на воздухе.
Подсушенную пастилу нарезать и уложить в коробки, выстланные пергаментной бумагой.

*Пастила из брусники* 
На 4 части ягод взять 2 части сахара или меда и варить до готовности (чтобы деревянная ложка стояла). Массу остудить на льду и разрезать ножом, после чего выложить на блюдо. Толщину пастилы можно регулировать по своему усмотрению. Застывшую массу разрезать на длинные пастилки, пересыпать сахаром и уложить в картонную коробку или другую посуду.

*Зефир земляничный со сливками* 
Садовая земляника - 450 г, сливки - 1 стакан, сахарный песок - 1 стакан, яичные белки - 7 шт., желатин - 2 чайные ложки.

Перебранную, промытую землянику протереть, соединить с сахаром и, непрерывно помешивая, пропарить до загустения. Сливки и белки, охладив, по отдельности взбить, после чего все соединить, ввести растворенный в воде желатин, массу размешать, разложить в креманки или вазочки и охладить.

*Цукаты из арбузных корок* 
1 кг арбузных корок, 1,5 кг сахара, 500 мл воды, лимонная кислота на кончике ножа 

Осторожно с помощью острого ножа снять с арбузных корок верхний жесткий слой. Белую мякоть порезать одинаковыми по размеру квадратами. Корки залить водой, довести до кипения и варить в течение 3 мин. Воду слить. Отваренные кусочки промыть холодной водой.
В сахарный песок влить воду и поставить на огонь. Постоянно помешивая, довести до кипения. Когда сахарный песок полностью растворится, добавить лимонную кислоту. Чтобы варенье было более ароматным, можно добавить в сироп цедру лимона или апельсина.
В готовый сироп положить арбузные корки, довести до кипения и варить на маленьком огне, постоянно помешивая, пока корки не станут прозрачными. Готовые цукаты вынуть из сиропа, осушить на противне, посыпать сахарной пудрой.

----------


## Alex

*Восточные сладости* 

*Аджуа* 
1 кг манки, 250 г муки, 500 г топленого масла, 30 г сухого молока, 600 мл

Перемешать муку, сухое молоко и манку, добавить измельченное масло и все тщательно перемешать. Влить воду, не прекращая перемешивание. Оставить тесто на 30 мин, снова перемешать. Смешать финки с растопленным маслом (70 г), измельчить миксером. Из теста вылепить шарики 30 г, из фиников в два раза меньше. Большим пальцем сделать углубление в шарике теста и вложить в центр финиковую массу, заровнять неровность и положить шарик в формочку для печенья. Запекать в духовке 10 минут.

*Лукма* 
1 кг манки, 700 г сахара, 5 капель лимонного сока, 100 г сливочного масла, 400 г фисташек, 1 кг сахара, 500 и 600 мл воды, 10 г лимонной кислоты

Смешать 700 г сахара, 500 мл воды и лимонный сок, довести до кипения и выключить, добавить масло. Всыпать манку, предварительно смешанную с 1 чайной ложкой соды, Оставить на 24 часа в теплом месте. Приготовить сироп: 600 мл воды, 1 кг сахара, лимонную кислоту. Противень или форму для выпечки смазать маслом. Тесто перемешать, выложить толстым слоем на противень, разровнять, смазать сиропом. Сверху посыпать фисташками. Запекать в духовке при температуре 150 С 20 минут, затем противень вынуть. Разрезать выпечку на квадраты, залить оставшимся сиропом и запекать 15 минут. Вынуть из духовки, оставить пропитываться 2-3 часа.

*Баразек* 
1 кг муки, 250 г манки, 250 г воды, 30 г сухого молока, 600 г топленого масла, 0,5 сахара, 0,5 кг кунжута, 30 мл сахарного сиропа

Смешать манку, муку и сухое молоко, добавить растопленное масло, перемешать. В тесто влить воду, сахар, перемешать и оставить на полчаса. Затем раскатать тесто в колбаски, диаметром 5 см и нарезать их на кусочки 1,5 см. Полученные кружочки одной стороной с силой обмакнуть в порубленные фисташки. Другой - в кунжут. Выпекать в духовке 20 минут при 250С.

*Пахлава* 
10 листов слоеного теста, растопленное сливочное масло для смазывания, 100 г измельченных грецких орехов, 50 г сахарного песка, 1 чайная ложка молотой корицы, Для сиропа: 4 ст. ложки меда, 225 г сахарного песка, сок 2 лимонов, 4 капли ванильной эссенции

Слоеное тесто раскатать, духовку нагреть до 180 °С, положить лист теста на противень и смазать маслом. Сверху положить еще лист теста, повторить процедуру дважды. Посыпать последний лист теста смесью из половины орехов, сахара и корицы.

Положить еще пару листов смазанного маслом теста и посыпать оставшимися орехами, сахаром и корицей.

Накрыть оставшимся слоеным тестом, смазанным маслом. Выпекать в течение 15-20 мин, пока тесто не станет поджаристым и хрустящим. Приготовить сироп: смешать мед, сахарный песок, лимонный сок и ваниль, кипятить в течение 3 минут.

Готовую пахлаву вынуть из духовки и нарезать ромбиками. Залить горячим сиропом и оставить остывать на противне.

*Рахат-лукум* 
Лимон, апельсин, 5 г розовой воды, 3 стакана сахара, 1/2 стакана воды, 2 ст. ложки желатина, 2/3 стакана кукурузной муки (крахмала), растительное масло для формы, сахарная пудра

Замочить желатин в 1/2 стакана холодной воды. С апельсина и лимона на терке снять цедру, сок отжить. Перемешать цедру, апельсиновый и лимонный сок, сахар и воду, нагреть, не переставая помешивать на небольшом огне, пока сахар полностью не растворится. Варить примерно 5 мин до загустения. Желатин процедить. В небольшом количестве холодной воды развести крахмал, добавить желатин, и мешать, подогревая, noка смесь не закипит, соединить с соком и цедрой. Влить розовую воду. Квадратную форму выстелить фольгой или пергаментом, смазать растительным или топленым маслом. Влить на форму смесь, поставить на ночь в холодильник. После застывания нарезать рахат-лукум кубиками и обвалять в сахарной пудре.

----------


## Alex

*Халва «Домашняя»*
*Ингредиенты:*
- 1 кг муки
- 200 г топленого масла
- 100 г сахарного песка
- 50 г горячей воды.
*Приготовление* 
Первый способ: муку всыпать в глубокую сковороду, добавить топленое масло и, непрерывно помешивая, обжарить до образования рассыпчатой массы, после чего влить сахарный сироп и продолжать перемешивать, пока не исчезнут комки. Халву переложить на тарелку, подровнять и нарезать кусочками квадратной формы.
Второй способ: муку обжарить до появления темно-коричневой окраски, непрерывно помешивая, добавить топленое масло и прогреть массу еще 5-8 минут. Далее поступать так же, как описано в первом способе.
Сахарный сироп можно заменить сахарным песком, но в этом случае массу необходимо нагревать при помешивании до тех пор, пока не исчезнут кристаллы сахара.	  

*Халва с медом*
*Ингредиенты:*
- 250 г муки
- 100 г топленого масла
- 100 г меда.
*Приготовление* 
Просеянную через сито муку пересыпать на сковороду, добавить топленое масло, тщательно перемешать и, продолжая перемешивать, обжарить до образования однородной рассыпчатой массы желтого цвета.
Массу залить медом и обжаривать 5 минут.
Горячую халву переложить на тарелку, подровнять и разрезать на кусочки квадратной формы

----------

